# Oxygen and Shrimp



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

"I can't... breeaath"

So I've noticed each night when the plants shutdown from O2 production, my CRS in the 9g would swim upstream to the filter outlet, my CBS in the 20g would somehow swim into the Aquaclear filter boxes. I thought I had enough agitation to keep some oxygen in the water, I guess it wasn't enough for crystals.

Last night I threw an aerator back into the 20g, and raised the 9g waterfall a little to get more water splashed (along with air) into the tank. 

The behavior stopped, they seem more active (walking around much more).

Also, does anyone here actually measure their oxygen concentration in water? How do you do it (cheaply)? I found this lol http://www.ecy.wa.gov/programs/wq/plants/management/joysmanual/4oxygen.html. How much oxygen is too much?

*Decided not to go the H2O2 route, I think surface agitation and O2/CO2 exchange will lead to a better balance.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I just made sure to have good surface agitation when I was running high tech. Never seemed to have an issue.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

I really overdo it in my 20 gallon high. I have two aquaclears (20 and 50), an airstone on one side of the tank and a sponge filter on the other. My shrimp are as happy as can be.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

I have 2x AC50 on my 20L, but I think the water level was too high--no splashing in the water. They kept swimming upwards against the flow at night. Single airstone near the middle really helps, you can see the air bubbles being blown downwards by the filters.

Guess either need a waterfall output or an airstone inside.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

My shrimp are always more active with some surface agitation. 
Im planning on following nwa planteds idea and do an internal sump setup on my 10 for suface film removal and extra oxygenation


----------



## Borikuan (Jun 4, 2012)

I just prefer to have bubbles in my tanks at all times, I feel they are been deprived of O2 at night...


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

IMO:

For what I know based on flicks law of diffusion, you can reach the concentration of o2 available in air but not more than that. So a certain point if you reach it with a spray bar, if you add 2 Airstones it will still the same.

But to much surface agitation may release our co2, as we sometimes need a higher concentration of co2 (in the tank) than what is in the atmosphere, you will drop it to the air concentration. (loose co2). If that is something that matters in your set up. 

We do well with the atmosphere o2 concentration, more than that, we are not all made to handle. (all current life forms)

So, as long as we use air to oxygenate, we will reach the "right" concentration. I *believe* any other methods, like the h2o2 reactor are an overkill.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't dose CO2, so equilibrium is good for me. It's really just for night time, but I don't feel like buying another mechanical timer. Keeping it simple! Just say no to oxydators (concentrated H2O2 in the tank would give me a panic attack).


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

Equilibrium shoult be around 5-6ppm for good surfacae agitation at night. A little higher during the day with some photosynthesis.


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

In my 20G long, I have 3 sponge filters run by an air pump and the canister with the spray bar tilted upwards for a bit more surface agitation.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

pejerrey said:


> IMO:
> 
> For what I know based on flicks law of diffusion, you can reach the concentration of o2 available in air but not more than that. So a certain point if you reach it with a spray bar, if you add 2 Airstones it will still the same.
> 
> ...


Fick's Law**

You'll only reach the atmospheric level of O2 if there's adequate surface agitation. Or the diffusion from air to still water boundary won't be fast enough to offset the CO2 released from the plants within the water.


----------



## rodcuda (Jul 25, 2012)

Is there any reasonable way to check O2 levels?


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

I. S ss

Edit: this was my 21month old son first post in TPT! Lol!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

rodcuda said:


> Is there any reasonable way to check O2 levels?


See if your CRS try to climb out of the water :X


----------

